# Motorbike/Antique bicycle ride to Orange,CA. Model A Show



## oddball (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2022)

Awesome Event!
Not many pics, but went back for more pancakes!🥳🤩😎🥰



Don't go this way on your bike.







Tag Marty @cyclingday 
for the pics he took today.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## GTs58 (Mar 20, 2022)

*WOW!!! *


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 20, 2022)

That aero cycle is nicest I’ve ever seen in person! Congrats @Goatroper


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 20, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> That aero cycle is nicest I’ve ever seen in person! Congrats @Goatroper



Probably period


----------

